# Critique my position



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

I think i've improved HEAPS from last time, i know I still have a bit to work on but yea 
BTW these photos were taken a while ago, like maybe 2 months ago?


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

shorter stirrups and hands out of your lap.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Firstly well done that your getting into jumping, it can be great fun.

Do you have an instructor? If not it might be best if you want to get in to jumping to book yourself a lesson maybe a few times a month. 
Yey, I think you need to take your striups up about 2 or3 holes, lift yours hands, they seem to be sitting around the front of the saddle, let them follow the horses neck, you dont want to jab your horse in the mouth by not allowing with your hands.. and theres no need to be so high out of the saddle either, its just a small jump, For a jump this size you could get away with lifting yourself 4/5 inches of the seat, and have more of a bend at the hip...one other thing, youv quite alot of foot in the striup with your heels up, this can really affect your balance, keep your lower leg slightly behind when jumping with your heels right down 

Post some more pics, let us see how your coming along!
Good luck


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, shorter stirrups and higher hands. But there’s more. You are jumping waaaaaaay ahead, and it is apparent by the way your leg is nearly straight. This is a small jump, you don’t need to jump ­for your horse- you just need to stay out of her (he/she?) way. By getting ahead of her, all you are doing is making it harder for your horse to get up and over because she has to compensate for your weight on her front end. When you get to the big jumps (4 ft+), you will want to be more forward, but for these types of jumps, all you want is to go into more of a half seat, making sure to stay with your horse’s center of gravity. When she jumps, you need to let her close your hip angles (so make sure they’re not locked!). Don’t throw your body forward, don’t lie on her neck. 
As for your hands, they need to be much, much higher. You are popping her in the mouth and not releasing to allow her to stretch over the jump. Not fixing this will sour her to jumping because she’ll associate it with pain in her mouth. 
Good news is your head is up and you are looking forward. That’s very important and something a lot of riders struggle with. Keep it up!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with all of the above posts, definitely shorten the stirrups. Really work on sinking your weight down into your heels. Warm up by standing in your stirrups, that will help a ton!

Also, you need to pull your hands up over the crest of his neck to allow more of a release to your horses face. Work on bending at the hips, and allowing your horse to come to you. As I tell everyone who asks for a critique, try watching other successful equitation and hunter riders on youtube. I cant stress enough how much that has helped me develop into a better rider. I'm just very visual 

Good luck! You'll be a fantastic rider one day, all it takes is time !


----------



## Jumpehunter (Jul 29, 2011)

Well your 2point is a little big for this size of a fence. you really don't need to get out of the saddle that much I can see you have a loop in your reigns but your hands are down by the withers. shorten up and then bring the hands up about 3-4 inches.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 
I went for a ride with my (very experienced) friend the other day who told me i need to bend at the hips, and RELEASE RELEASE RELEASE! 
I'm pretty amazed my beautiful pony hasn't gotten ****ed off with me yet lol.
I'm entering her in show jumping on feburary the 4th in 40cm, 50cm and 60cm, I hope all goes smoothly, fingers crossed!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Bend at the hips? yes. But, your butt needs to move back towards the middle of your saddle, not be in front of it. You need to relax the KNEES and bend there, too. See how bent my knees are in my avatar compared to yours?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

More photos, i think my butt looks better yes?
And i know i still need to release lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

From your most recent pictures... you need to bend those knees more but it looks better. You just need to make sure you are directly over your saddle and bending at the hips.. not leaning forward then bending at your hips (I'm strictly talking about 2-point not jumping as I have no experience with that.)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

You are waaaay ahead of you horse. You need to have your butt more centered. Make sure you have a lot of bend to that knee so shorten those stirrups. You will be more balanced and not looking like you are about to topple onto her neck. 



Keep your elbows in. I see in the second picture you have them out.
Keep your hands closed and not flat on the reins like you have in the third picture. 

And you know about releasing.

Are you teaching yourself or taking lessons?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok thankyou. Uhm a bit of both!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

You need to ride with your hands a little bit more up the neck, and not "stand up" in the stirrups so much. You're pinching with you're knees, and your leg is slipping back. Jump without stirrups and through gymnastics to help improve this. Make sure you're stretching through your heels, too. Sit back and wait, when approaching the jump. Let the thrust of your horse's jump close your angles, and don't jump for him


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I would not jump without stirrups. This can be very dangerous.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Gidget said:


> I would not jump without stirrups. This can be very dangerous.


If you have a secure seat and are a good, solid rider then it is not dangerous.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

My friends mum told me to ride without stirrups when my poition was ferral, she wouldnt let me ride until i jumped it without stirrups lol


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes,but you do not know how solid of a rider she is. I'm not saying she is a horrible rider. I do not know this but telling someone to ride without stirrups can influence them and then they end up getting hurt. Most people don't ride without stirrups and I am sure she would still be pinching at the knees...I know I would if I had no strirrups. She just needs to learn to ride without pinching and she can do this while riding on the flat first.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Before I got a saddle i rode bareback all the time and Marlea works better for me bareback. She's easier to collect up and doesnt refuse as many times. Because my position is better when i havn't got a saddle.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Cool! Jumping is SO much fun. 
Just put your heels down, shorter your stirrups (a lot) and put your hands up. Good luck jumping<3 :lol::wink:


----------

